# Stamford- Cove Beach



## dav001 (Oct 27, 2004)

You guys ever try at Cove Beach? What have you found to be great spots in (or around) Stamford? 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I fish Cove a lot in the Spring and fall for stripers by the dam and at horseshoe beach it is a great place to fish you can also get blues that problem with cove is it is Stamford most popular park/beach so there is sometime a crowd issue but it is one of my favorite spots to fish.


----------

